# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Ricky skaggs

## Joe Dodson

I like Ricky Skaggs. There. I said it. Ain't skeered.

Seriously, why doesn't he get more respect?

----------


## woodwizard

I like Ricky too. Some people think that he is little too non humble. I have met quite a few top name bluegrass people that did come across to me to be much more friendly than Ricky Scaggs did when I met him after a show. Maybe that's why.

----------


## JeffD

I can see where if I played as well as he does I would struggle with being humble as well.

----------


## Tbone

too preachy.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I like Ricky Skaggs.&gt;

I like Ricky Skaggs' music. I don't know Ricky Skaggs, so I can't tell if I like him or not.

----------


## Mandolusional

He's definitely a star, but still approachable and I like his music and respect how much he's accomplished. I'd say he's doing quite well considering his former "childstar" background!  Shook the man's hand and he signed an autograph for me and I got to briefly joke around with him at the Mandolin Symposium 2007.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Pass the popcorn. Thoughts on Gibson, anyone? Is Chris Thile, in fact, the greatest mandolinist to ever grace our planet? Is Alison Krauss really bluegrass? Stong federal government or state's rights?

----------


## woodwizard

You kill me Chris!    That's so funny!

----------


## Ernie Campbell

I listen to Ricky Skaggs everyday.He is keeping the music real.

----------


## Joe Dodson

> Pass the popcorn. Thoughts on Gibson, anyone? Is Chris Thile, in fact, the greatest mandolinist to ever grace our planet? Is Alison Krauss really bluegrass? Stong federal government or state's rights?


Aw c'mon. What are the odds a discussion about Bluegrass will devolve into an argument?  

Anyhow, I wasn't trying to stir the pot. Just curious why a guy with that much talent doesn't seem to garner the same devotion as some of the other high-profile bluegrass pickers. I love his playing, but I guess I've got a sense of it.




> I'd say he's doing quite well considering his former "childstar" background!


OK - I'll confess, that Youtube clip of him singing "Ruby" when he was just a bairn doesn't really do much for me.

----------


## mandolooter

I haven't listened to a lot of his newer stuff but I did stumble across his MySpace page and it had a song I really liked tho there wasn't much mandolin in it. I didn't know he had 8 Grammys, thats quite a accomplishment.

----------


## northfolk

I think Ricky Skaggs is an amazing talent; #mulitple instruments and fine vocals to boot. #I have followed him since his early days. #I think his lack of respect for the bluegrass establisment (IBMA) may have something to do with why he gets so little respect? # # #

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I love Ricky's music as much as I loved Jimmy Martin's, but never really wanted to take either one of them home with me.

----------


## f5loar

When you go back and listen to those Boone Creek, stuido and live recordings along with the New South studio and live and you have no doubt in your mind that Skaggs is a great mandolin player with a style all his own. No one can deny he has payed his dues from playing as a kid with Flatt&Scruggs to his pro career with Ralph Stanley,The Country Gentlemen and Emylou Harris. His path down the Country road lost many of his die hard supporters but who can deny his return to bluegrass? His Christian preaching ways may turn off a few but who can deny to let him make a joyful noise unto the Lord. He is carrying on the bluegrass tradition that started at the Grand Ole Opry in 1939. And hey he was pretty good friends with the Father of Bluegrass. His heart and his soul when it comes to mandolin picking is in the right place. What's there to complain about?

----------


## Glassweb

Any god-fearing Christian mandolin virtuoso (Skaggs) who can welcome, embrace and even promote the talents of an Othodox Jewish mandolin virtuoso (Statman) is OK in my book!

----------


## Joe Dodson

I like the direction of this thread. I asked why he wasn't getting respect, and instead I'm hearing the reasons he deserves it. Good stuff.

----------


## JeffD

> Any god-fearing Christian mandolin virtuoso (Skaggs) who can welcome, embrace and even promote the talents of an Othodox Jewish mandolin virtuoso (Statman) is OK in my book!


I was just going to say that.

----------


## Kirk

I became a bigger fan of Ricky when I learned that he showed up to perform at the benefit concert for Butch Baldassari. That shows loads of class in my humble opinion.

----------


## pjlama

I think he gets respect maybe not as much here (On the Cafe) but he's brought bluegrass to a bigger audience in last few years and is a great talent as a musician and artist. I'm a big fan. That said, I would also not take him home.

----------


## cooper4205

here's a little interview clip with Ricky. he sounds pretty darn good on that DMM.

----------


## bradeinhorn

> Any god-fearing Christian mandolin virtuoso (Skaggs) who can welcome, embrace and even promote the talents of an Othodox Jewish mandolin virtuoso (Statman) is OK in my book!


speaking of that, the night ricky joined andy at the little synagogue, ricky actually came up and introduced himself to me. very humble and very gracious to take part in that night. he even paid the $10 suggested donation when the hat was passed around noting "the good lord says tis better to give then to receive". definitely a class act in my book too. go to youtube, do a little search and check out his break on old home place with early jd crowe. superb break and superb outro.

----------


## Milan Christi

> I like the direction of this thread. I asked why he wasn't getting respect, and instead I'm hearing the reasons he deserves it. Good stuff.


I agree - I try to keep my opinions of musicians focused on their musicianship. Skaggs is very high on my list in the musician category. I think he's done a lot for bluegrass music and carries on the tradition in a most respectable way.

There are many people on this planet that I don't care for from a personality point of view but I don't see any value added in hashing that stuff out to no end.

Heck, I even like the show he did with Bruce Hornsby - Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder are terrific musicians in my book.

----------


## pgfoto

Ricky and Andy...Two sides of the same coin.....Perhaps

----------


## Jonathan James

Or check out the old "Skaggs & Rice" CD; one of my all-time favorite CDs out there...

----------


## AlanN

I liked his country phase in the late 70's/early 80's. He brought a down-to-earth quality to it. Oftentimes, it swung and he featured some hot soloists. Was it Highways and Heartaches that had Highway 40 Blues on it? He passed around the solos to some great players - Flacke, Fleck - and his mandolin solo on that number was very, very hip.

And he was a nice guy to me. One year at IBMA, I wanted to show him my mandolin. He was running somewhere and said he couldn't do it just then. Later on, I was in a jam, he waited until the song was over, then quietly asked if he could check out the F-5 now (if I still had the offer up). I told him to get lost

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I like 'em.

Folks always prefer the underdog and/or "the man" that is working hard and searching for success. #We admire the things that they forego in their life in the name of their music and art.

Skaggs has had that success many times over. #He has been at "the top". #Therefore, he is not as likeable in an emotional sense and we, as humans, find things to dislike.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

The most important question remains unanswered; does Ricky prefer TAB over standard notation?

----------


## AlanN

Dat ain't right. It's actually "Boxers or Briefs?"

----------


## JEStanek

Ford or Chevy
Pepsi or Coke
PacRim vs X
Thile vs Monroe
Apples vs Oranges

I like some of his stuff a great deal and some of it doesn't do it for me. I think my favorite of his work is the 3 Pickers CD (With Doc Watson and Earl Scruggs - I've not listened to his country stuff.. loved Ancient Tones didn't like Brand New Strings) He desrives respect b/c he's a great talent. Sometimes his stage banter rubs me the wrong way. I would likely pay to see him if he came through town.

Jamie

----------


## BoneDigger

I like his music quite a lot. I saw him with Kentucky Thunder a few years ago in Paris, TX and he can really play sopme AWESOME bluegrass. The only bad note was that someone in the audience took a picture and he just about blew his stack on the stage. Not just "Pklease don't do that.." but actually threatened to walk off, etc. I think he even sttopped in the middle fo the song for that. He explained that his contract calls for no pictures, but it seemed a little rude. Oh well, the music is awesome and he has done a lot to push the Bill Monroe sound to the masses.

Todd

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Well, if you all would just convert already I don't think there would be a problem.

----------


## AlanN

I can find something to like in every era of Skaggs' career. From the early Stanley Brothers recordings to JD Crowe to Boone Creek to the country era to KT. Sure, some things don't float my boat, but overall he has been very enjoyable. And his mandolin playing has usu. been fresh and exciting. Like his solo to One Way Track. That, to me, was/is how a contemporary mandolin solo should sound.

I have a nice lithograph on my office wall, with this Satchmo quote at the bottom (with which I'll take soem poetic license):

Hot can be cool
And cool can be hot
And each can be both
But hot or cool man
(Skaggs) is (Skaggs)

----------


## Kevin Briggs

The people in my area don't give Skaggs a lot of respect because they view him as a sellout. He had that pop-country stint, and the people I know around Lancaster who like bluegrass don't like pop-country. 

I like Skaggs' music, and I've learned some good mandolin from him. He's great. However, I can see why people would not like him. He is a super-polished act and he appears to be in it for the money as much as anything else. There's nothing wrong with that, in principle, but he sells himself as someone who's just a simple guy who likes bluegrass.

He's sort of like the Walmart of bluegrass if you ask me. You can get good stuff from him, but I argue that his sound is not his own voice. In fact, if I heard a Skaggs song for the first time, I probably wouldn't even know it was him until he sang. Compare that to Vassar Clements, Sam Bush, David Grisman, Tony Rice, John Duffy, Chris Thile, Django Reinhardt, Bill Monroe, Jimmy Gaudreau or any number of very stylistic musicians. I like what makes a musician unique, not what makes them the prime example of something they did not create.

That said, as I said before, I think he's a great mandolin player and a good talent. He's just sort of the poster boy of bluegrass.

There's my two cents on why some people might not like him.

----------


## AlanN

Good thoughts.

Yes to those you mention as having distinctive, identifiable sounds right off the bat. But, there are loads of good bands that could fit into the "I-don't-know-who-they-are-until-they-start-singing" thing:

Joe Val 
certain Country Gentlemen versions
JD Crowe
even some Monroe
Wildfire
many of the younger, modern bands
etc.

Particularly so if the banjo does the kick - a banjo is a banjo is a banjo. Now, if Tony Rice or Bela does it, different story.

----------


## mandolirius

So YOU'RE the guy he was telling me about!

----------


## Tim

Was Ricky ever "pop-country"? I'm no music historian but i thought his stint in country was part of one of those back-to-basics movements when Randy Travis, etc. were big versus the current must-look-good trend.

----------


## ALog

Aaaah yes, I remember like it was yesterday...Ricky Skaggs and Keith Whitley with Ralph Stanley at Herman Smiths Bluegrass festival, 1970, I believe and even then you could see he LOVED playing. Even got to pick out in the campground with em...I see no difference today than I did then...God gave him a talent and he uses it. As to doing it for money, I think that is really secondary with him. If it were foremost, he'd be doing "Country".

----------


## woodwizard

taste Great! or Less Feeling

----------


## BoneDigger

I'm not sure where I heard this, and it may be wrong, but somewhere I heard that his contract called for him to play "Country only" when he was big on the popular country charts.I know there were a few songs, such as Highway 40 Blues that had some banjo in it, but most of his stuff at that time was specifically country. #He said that once he broke with that label, he was again free to do Bluegrass. #It just so happened that he started into it again around the time that Bluegrass was again starting to become more mainstream, and everybody was jumping on the bandwagon. #I liked his stuff when it was country, and I like his music now. #I have never shaken his hand, so I do not know how he is in person.

His playing, to me anyway, seems very precise and crisp, and he does put some emotion into it. #There is a difference between just playing the notes and actually feeling the music. #I believe he does both.

Regarding the banjo quip earlier. #I have listened to more banjo music than mandolin, and I can certainly tell many of the palyers based on their style of playing.

Douglas Dillard
Don Reno
Ralph Stanley
Earl Scruggs
Sonny Osborn
JD Crowe
Bela Fleck

All of these guys have their unique styles and I can usually pick them out of a crowd. #I'm fairly new to the mandolin, but I have no doubt that it's the same here as well.

Todd

----------


## AlanN

Yes, I meant no slight to the banjo pickers, or to the ability to pick one out of a crowd. My banjo ear just ain't that good 

And I was mostly talking of the traditional players. Guys like Trischka, Pat Cloud, Gordon Stone, some Reno, I can pick out.

----------


## Joe Dodson

Hey Todd - Didn't you use to hang out on the Texas Kayak Forum?

----------


## mrmando

> I love Ricky's music as much as I loved Jimmy Martin's, but never really wanted to take either one of them home with me.


Well, taking either one home would be preferable to taking BOTH of them home...  

If I had to choose among those two I'd take Ricky. I have no guns in the house and very little liquor, so Jimmy would've gotten bored pretty quick.

----------


## nashvillebill

> The people in my area don't give Skaggs a lot of respect because they view him as a sellout. He had that pop-country stint, and the people I know around Lancaster who like bluegrass don't like pop-country. 
> 
> I like Skaggs' music, and I've learned some good mandolin from him. He's great. However, I can see why people would not like him. He is a super-polished act and he appears to be in it for the money as much as anything else. There's nothing wrong with that, in principle, but he sells himself as someone who's just a simple guy who likes bluegrass.
> 
> He's sort of like the Walmart of bluegrass if you ask me. You can get good stuff from him, but I argue that his sound is not his own voice. In fact, if I heard a Skaggs song for the first time, I probably wouldn't even know it was him until he sang. Compare that to Vassar Clements, Sam Bush, David Grisman, Tony Rice, John Duffy, Chris Thile, Django Reinhardt, Bill Monroe, Jimmy Gaudreau or any number of very stylistic musicians. I like what makes a musician unique, not what makes them the prime example of something they did not create.
> 
> That said, as I said before, I think he's a great mandolin player and a good talent. He's just sort of the poster boy of bluegrass.
> 
> There's my two cents on why some people might not like him.


Skaggs' country phase was definitely not pop- at least not the majority of it- in fact he was one of the instigators of the "return to tradition" era. On his last country album he did some songs that could be construed as more pop I guess- with drums mixed way out front, but to label his whole country career "pop" is just wrong. "Highways and Heartaches" is one of the greatest records ever recorded- nothing remotely "pop" about it.

----------


## nashvillebill

> The people in my area don't give Skaggs a lot of respect because they view him as a sellout.


I once saw an interview with Jerry Garcia in which he laughed at the notion of musicians selling out- he said something to the effect of "we're all willing to sell out if we can find somebody who'll buy"...

----------


## woodwizard

mrmando: If I had to choose among those two I'd take Ricky. I have no guns in the house and very little liquor, so Jimmy would've gotten bored pretty quick. 

I think if you would have taken them both home at the same time ... The fight would have been on because I don't think that they got along very well...

----------


## BoneDigger

JoeD, yes I still go over occassionally, but I sold my last kayak a number of years ago and mostly use a boat now. You still fishin'?

Todd

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

I can see myself getting along with Ricky in the near future
and showing him a few licks!

----------


## Bigtuna

I like early Skaggs, I just can't get into his newer stuff. I just got the Skaggs and Rice Duets cd (maybe its Rice and Skaggs Duets), either way its a great cd. But, I won't drive out of my way to see him like I will be doing in March for Chris Thile at the Clayton Center 2 hours away.

----------


## swampy

> Or check out the old "Skaggs & Rice" CD; one of my all-time favorite CDs out there...


One of my top 10 cds of all-time, and in my opinion his high-water mark. Nothing else he's done has really appealed to me.

----------


## Joe Dodson

> JoeD, yes I still go over occassionally, but I sold my last kayak a number of years ago and mostly use a boat now. You still fishin'?
> 
> Todd


Todd - I went by Saltyfly over there (I'm Brookie or Brookie68 on every other forum I frequent). It's been ages since I've logged onto that forum. Still have a TKF sticker on the back of my truck, though. I've still got a yak, too, but I'm about to give it to my dad for use at his summer place. 

I get out from time to time, but not nearly as much as before.  Most of my fishing was done up in Colorado and elsewhere for trout. I never fell in love with fishing Texas in the same way. Guitar and mandolin have pretty much filled the slack time that I used to devote to fishing.

If you ever get down towards Houston, give me a holler. We'll either wet a line or pick a few--your choice.

(Sorry for the digression folks. You may fire at will at one another or Mr. Skaggs.)

----------


## allenhopkins

> Any god-fearing Christian mandolin virtuoso (Skaggs) who can welcome, embrace and even promote the talents of an Othodox Jewish mandolin virtuoso (Statman) is OK in my book!


Yeah, but doesn't he have Andy S playing _clarinet?_

----------


## Bigtuna

> Originally Posted by  (jjboone101 @ Jan. 08 2008, 08:29)
> 
> Or check out the old "Skaggs & Rice" CD; one of my all-time favorite CDs out there...
> 
> 
> One of my top 10 cds of all-time, and in my opinion his high-water mark. Nothing else he's done has really appealed to me.


Well, I guess I should read all the posts next time. So, I second that!

----------


## ALog

I'll third it and add Whitley & Skaggs Second Generation...1971...good stuff!

----------


## Glassweb

> Yeah, but doesn't he have Andy S playing clarinet?


Clarinet and mandolin both. Watch Andy on YouTube burn a version of Rawhide with Ricky and his band... Andy is most definitely on the mandolin.

----------


## mrmando

> I think if you would have taken them both home at the same time ... The fight would have been on because I don't think that they got along very well...


There is the understatement of the decade.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I've been enjoying the Gospel Album with the Whites a great deal. I don't know Ricky, but I imagine he'd be a decent fellow to chat with over a cup o' joe.

----------


## Josh_Akins

His "preachy" attitude doesn't bother me at all, for obvious reasons.

Overall I like him. He's a great muti-instrument player. I like his singin most of the time. He has a lot of solid songs and mandolin lines that fit my style of playing. So I learn alot of licks from watching him.

Now, Doyle Lawson on the other hand or Paul Williams, I'd take them over Skaggs anyday, as I know Mr. Williams and have met Mr. Lawson a couple of times, they are both great fellows. I've never really got to see much of Mr. Skagg's personality. Judging from what I could gather, I like him.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Ricky's got the whole package. The real deal for sure. Never met him, but I like everything I've ever heard him play on. One of the best mando rhythm players and backup vocalists there is, something I don't think he get's enough credit for. He always seems to make everyone else around him sound better, not to mention he's a pretty darn good front man in his own right.

----------


## mboucher

If a measure of a man is the kind of kids he raises then Ricky Skaggs is top notch. I know his son Luke, and he is one of the finest young men I've met. My children have met Ricky and Sharon and only have the nicest things to say about them. In fact he held my grandson on New Year's Eve night. I'm hoping some of the 'gift' rubbed off.

Mark

----------


## Salty Dog

My only complaint about Ricky (I have been a fan of all of his bluegrass) is that some of his recent albums have been overproduced - nothing like 6 superpickers all taking a break at the same time! Bluegrass is simple music and he promised Bill that he would preserve the music. If he doesn't preserve the simplicity, he doesn't preserve the music!

----------


## AlanN

Good point. It does get busy up on the Skaggs stage.

----------


## sgarrity

His later stuff has been very slick. I really like the Instrumental recording though. Not hardcore bluegrass but still great acoustic music. His new cd coming out in March should be awesome. It's all old songs from the '40s done much truer to the original form.

----------


## bienkow1

> My only complaint about Ricky (I have been a fan of all of his bluegrass) is that some of his recent albums have been overproduced - nothing like 6 superpickers all taking a break at the same time! #Bluegrass is simple music and he promised Bill that he would preserve the music. #If he doesn't preserve the simplicity, he doesn't preserve the music!



Hit the nail on the head right here in my opinion. Plus my girlfriend saw him onstage at a Dixie Chicks concert somewhere and was all excited to tell me. He dropped a couple notches in my book after that one.

----------


## chip

In my opinion Picky Ricky gets plenty of respect and rightly so. The guy has 99% bluegrass running through his veins and has been so since a tender age. I feel Ricky has bolstered the genre as much as anyone since Monroe's passing and continues to offer top-notch bluegrass to the mass's. He may come across as a difficult musician to deal with but not in my eyes. I'm sure that when he walks into the room the respect is given to his accomplishments. The guy is an awesome player and will be remembered as one of the top bluegrass musicians in our history. As far as a contemporary bluegrass musicians goes he's one of the best if not the best in my opinion. The whole package, the real deal. Lives and breathes it everyday.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

> His later stuff has been very slick. #I really like the Instrumental recording though. #Not hardcore bluegrass but still great acoustic music. #His new cd coming out in March should be awesome. #It's all old songs from the '40s done much truer to the original form.


This sounds great. I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

> Originally Posted by  (Salty Dog @ Jan. 10 2008, 01:28)
> 
> My only complaint about Ricky (I have been a fan of all of his bluegrass) is that some of his recent albums have been overproduced - nothing like 6 superpickers all taking a break at the same time! #Bluegrass is simple music and he promised Bill that he would preserve the music. #If he doesn't preserve the simplicity, he doesn't preserve the music!
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the nail on the head right here in my opinion. #Plus my girlfriend saw him onstage at a Dixie Chicks concert somewhere and was all excited to tell me. #He dropped a couple notches in my book after that one.


This made me laugh. That's a good story.

----------


## Roydw3

Around here there isn't much in the way of bluegrass so when one of my family members or friends says "he plays bluegrass mandolin" the first comment out of the persons mouth is usually, "Like Ricky Skaggs". They can't name anyone else. So he does have broad appeal.

I don't have the Whites Gospel cd and I will not get it, but the previous three cds are always in my rotation in my cd player and mp3 player. He is an amazing instrumentalist and I like his voice too.

----------


## bluegrassman3.0

I like Ricky also. #He diserves a hole lot more recognation. #But wouldn't the fact that him and Bill were friends git him more attention?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Yeah. I recognate him.

----------


## Steelee

I can understand people's viewpoints on the preachy aspect of his personality. I myself have no problem with it. His and Kentucky Thunder's "Live at Charleston, South Carolina" CD is largely responsible for me wanting to learn to play bluegrass. I believe the group as a wholes musicianship on the 9 minute version of "Get Up John" is unbelivable.

----------


## mandolinny

I love his music, saw him with the White Family many times in the Washington D.C. area in the early 80's.

----------


## 300win

Long ago I was in a band that picked in the Washington D.C. area, Warrenton VA. to be exact at a place called "Partners Two". We did a regular gig there about twice a month. One night during our next to last set, in walked Ricky, Jerry Douglas, Wesley Golden, and Terry Baucum. Wesley and Terry I've known nearly all my life. Anyway they wanted to know if they could jam with us on our last set. We did on a few tunes, and also had those four pick some by theirselves, and afterwards we all went to a local mans house and sit in his basement the rest of the night picking. Ricky was ok then, and as far as I know he's still the same fellow. These guys had just got together, and Terry told me that night they were forming the band "Boone Creek". That was the first time that night they had played together in public.

----------


## AlanN

Cool story. Boone Creek had it going on, for sure. Skaggs and Golding blended perfectly, right down to vocal inflections. And Ricky was playing some hot mandolin back then, in a different style than he does today. His solo on One Way Track is still the bomb.

----------


## f5loar

Alan you got that right. I've got some live tapes here and that band was really on top of it. Very innovative and out there with a touch of jazz. While Wesley trooped on with his own band for a few years after Boone Creek it seems he has dropped out of the bluegrass scene totally. His wife was playing a pretty good electric bass in this band. They cut a few recordings as SureFire. Anybody seen him lately for an update?

----------


## 300win

Wesley still plays as far as I know, but only in church.

----------


## AlanN

The thing about Boone Creek was a traditional band at the core, with wonderful vocalists and strong pickers - Baucom, Skaggs, Flux. I didn't even mind the elec. bass

----------


## swampstomper

Concur about Boone Creek's roots, but darn it, I did and do mind the bass. It just about ruined otherwise good music by Boone Creek and Bluegrass Cardinals (before John Davis) among others. Also Doc Watson and Seldom Scene with T Michael Coleman. I'm not a purist (in fact I dig the Mangler of Bluegrass!) but the thud-thud-thud of electric bass just does not mix well with the otherwise sweet and well-defined sounds of the other instruments. You've got Flux, Ricky, and Terry playing super-clean with great tone, and then in the background this relentless thumping. Much different sound than an acoustic bass. Sorry.

Off topic but anyway... I hadda get that off my chest!!

----------


## Alex Orr

> I asked why he wasn't getting respect, and instead I'm hearing the reasons he deserves it.


I was unaware that he WASN'T getting respect. He headlines any festival he wishes, sells out most shows wherever he plays, has loads of crossover appeal, records grammy-winning albums, and has a slew of IBMA awards. I'm just curious as to why you'd think he isn't getting respect.

----------


## allenhopkins

> I'm just curious as to why you'd think he isn't getting respect. #


Because Mandolin Cafe posters keep dissing him?

----------


## Kevin Briggs

I think he gets all the respect in the music business. He's at the top of the commercial game ib bluegrass.

Skaggs runs into difficulty with fans who get caught up in whether or he's too commercial and thus a sell-out. He walks a fine line between being a Monroe-worshipper (good) and being a capitalist (sleazy).

He's too slick for me, although I love some of what he has done, including his rendition of "Shady Grove."

----------


## AlanN

Funny, I didn't mind the BC bass so much. Now, the bass on Doyle Lawson's 1st Quicksilver, well, that..er..ah...

----------


## Joe Dodson

> Originally Posted by  (The_Big_Crunch @ Jan. 30 2008, 13:35)
> 
> I'm just curious as to why you'd think he isn't getting respect. 
> 
> 
> Because Mandolin Cafe posters keep dissing him?


Yeah. Four pages and growing about whether he's really all that and a bag of Fritos. I had lunch with a well-known musician after a workshop a couple of weeks ago and asked what he thought of Skaggs. I won't repeat the answer here.

As it happens, I've got an opportunity to see him play live on Saturday. All this is interesting enough, but at the end of the day I'm just looking forward to the show.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> a well-known musician after a workshop a couple of weeks ago and asked what he thought of Skaggs. I won't repeat the answer here.


I had the same experience while taking a lesson from very respected player. That being said, I don't judge music by the private lives of the players, but unfortunately I find the second generation Skaggs material a little overproduced. That's just my taste though, I like all my music a little on the funky side, from Monroe to Blind Willie Johnson, Etta James to Mike Compton etc. None of this denies that he is a great singer and player.

----------


## Rick Smith

This is the type of discussion that I normally steer clear of but Id like to weigh in if I may. I certainly dont mean to be condescending or didactic in any way to other posters.

I have learned over the years to form my opinion of others based on my dealings with that person, not what someone else thinks. Unfortunately we have all made enemies, rightly or wrongly.

Im aware of a number of instances where a fan has approached a performer at an awkward time, on their way to or from the stage for example while adrenaline is flowing, and were not satisfied with the artists reaction. Afterwards they were no longer a fan. Im not saying this has happened to Ricky but I know that some form their opinion solely on this sort of thing. Its not that the artist is a jerk but the well-intentioned fan wasnt really thinking.

Ricky is a perfectionist and perfectionist seem to rub some people the wrong way but I wouldnt consider that his fault.

In my humble opinion, Ricky and T-Bone Burnett (O Brother) are as much responsible for the present-day popularity of traditional/acoustic/bluegrass/Americana as any. Ricky had the intestinal fortitude to break away from the large record companies and do what he finds rewarding and that is no small feat.

While Im not crazy about everything he has done neither do I love everything that Del McCoury, Bill Monroe, Blue Highway, Norman Blake or anyone else has done for that matter. Listen to the title song or Farther Along off the new CD Salt of the Earth and tells me thats overproduced. What about Walls of Time, Pig in a Pen, Rank Stranger, Get up John and countless others including his original songs? Im sorry but I dont see it (or hear it). Jacobs Vision from Soldiers of the Cross could have been recorded in the 30s.

As for his being preachy, he is a devout Christian and Christians are ridiculed, period. They always have been and always will be. It comes with the territory. He does follow his convictionsno denying that.

Ricky is a friend of mine. He is a stand-up guy and I felt it necessary to put in my 2 cents worth. I apologize for the longwinded post.

----------


## Joe Dodson

...

----------


## Big Joe

Ricky is also a friend of mine, and I have the highest respect for him. He has always...ALWAYS...conducted himself with dignity and honor. Every dealing I have had with him he has been a man of his word and certainly exemplifies the character one would want in a person professing a Christian lifestyle. The same can be said for his wife and his father in law. Buck White is one of my favorite people. Not only is he a great musician, but a great man who lives what he professes.

----------


## birdman98

Ricky Skaggs and Keith Whitley.

What an underrated album!!! 

Couldn't care less if he made himself rich playing "pimple- beridden, snot-encrusted, modern country music". Just using some of that INSANE wealth of talent to pay the bills and get himself comfortable. The man went to work and he got paid. Good for him.

As for his bluegrass...I've seen him with Kentucky Thunder twice over the last 10 years. If that music was WRONG, then I wouldn't want to be RIGHT. Those boys left smoke coming off of the stage. Wow.

----------


## Tim

In terms of not getting respect (original question)... #I'm not sure if most of it is lack of respect or just annoying. #For me, I buy his CDs but I don't go out of my way to see him live. #If he's in the line-up at a festival, I don't leave during his set.

The thing that annoys me most about him was some of the stuff that he said when he came back to bluegrass in the last 90s. #He complained in multiple interviews about a contract that wouldn't let him do bluegrass. #He freely signed that contract and freely took the money associated and then complained when the people who were giving him the money wanted him to follow the terms that he agreed to. #That annoys me. #It annoys me when an athlete wants a new contract after a good year when I've never seen one ask for a lower contract after a bad year. #I don't lose sleep over Mr. Skaggs or the pro athlete.

In terms of his preachiness, if someone doesn't know about that and pays good money for a musical performance and gets a sermon instead, they have a legitimate complaint. #Most people going to one of his shows already knows what to expect on that line.

That said, I don't "disrespect" Mr. Skaggs. #I'm just not his biggest fan.

----------


## Joe Dodson

Tim - I caught his show in Sugar Land, Tx a couple of weeks ago and pretty much came away with the same reaction. The running sermon wasn't really my thing, but he's certainly free to follow his heart on that issue. As far as the show went, Kentucky Thunder was excellent, and I was particularly impressed by the tight harmonies. Having said that, over all I was a little disappointed. There was a lot of speed and technical skill on display, but I wasn't blown away by their musicality, and didn't get the sense they were having a great time on stage. I've enjoyed the recordings of Skaggs I've heard better than the live show.

He probably connected with others in the audience better than me. I think there were a lot of folks who came for the sermon as much or more than the music.

----------


## Glassweb

Why is that "C"ertain religious followers always feel the need to sell everyone else on their belief system, no matter what the setting? I've seen another devoutedly religious mandolin virtuoso, Andy Statman, dozens of time in concert and I've never once heard him "preaching to the audience" in any way shape or form about Hassidic Judaism. Take a page out of your good friend Andy's book Ricky... just play your music and skip the preachin'.

----------


## The Old Sarge

> Why is that "C"ertain religious followers always feel the need to sell everyone else on their belief system, no matter what the setting? I've seen another devoutedly religious mandolin virtuoso, Andy Statman, dozens of time in concert and I've never once heard him "preaching to the audience" in any way shape or form about Hassidic Judaism. Take a page out of your good friend Andy's book Ricky... just play your music and skip the preachin'.


There is a simple answer to your "Why?" question. Judaism, by its very nature, is not a proselyting religion. They do not actively seek converts. Christianity, on the other hand, does for they feel commanded to do so by the parting words of Jesus as recorded in Matthew twenty-eight. I don't attend a Ricky Skaggs concert for the preaching, I get that on a regular basis and have even been accused of doing some of it, but the preaching doesn't bother me.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Good golly, look at the time.....

We're getting close to violating some of the posting guidelines here folks, let's try to keep away from the hot button issues. Anybody looking for the guidelines can read them here. Thanks.

----------


## Glassweb

Sarge, I appreciate your honest response. To the gentleman who may have been offended - if other members are going to make comments on Ricky's sermonizing during his concerts, I felt I had a right to express my opinion as well.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Just to make clear to everyone; the way the discussion board is set up, nobody has "rights" here. As Mike has stated, we have pretty clear guidelines about keeping religious topics off the board, not because these discussions are wrong, they simply don't belong here, and stir up resentments. Save these arguments and discourse for private discussions and use the email or PM icons in the box.

----------


## The Old Sarge

> Just to make clear to everyone; the way the discussion board is set up, nobody has "rights" here. As Mike has stated, we have pretty clear guidelines about keeping religious topics off the board, not because these discussions are wrong, they simply don't belong here, and stir up resentments. Save these arguments and discourse for private discussions and use the email or PM icons in the box.


Sorry about that, Ted. I knew better and didn't follow my better judgment......which is much the story of my life.

----------


## Mike Bunting

If anybody cares, Sarge, I didn't see anything in your comment that might stir anyone up. It was just a simple statement of fact. I am neither Christian nor do I follow Judaism. But it is off topic but now, come to think of it, is talking about Skagg's personality have a lot to to with oicking the mandolin?

----------


## Mike Bunting

But, on topic, I watched a video where Skaggs plays a beautifully understated mando solo to By the Mark when he sat in with Gillian Welch and David Rawlings, not to mention singing a great third harmony part on the vocals.

----------


## BPV

Ricky Skaggs = Great Picker.....Could only wish to become as skilled at picking.

----------


## JEStanek

The position on discussing religion or other hot issues in the posting guidelines is to prevent flare-ups and misunderstandings amongst members and the conversation. #Everyone is, of course, entitled to their strong opinions, but the Café isn't the medium for the expression of most of them.

This is espescially true with issues people hold as core values regardless of where they lie in the spectrum. #We don't like to see these issues pop up because the conversational nuances can't be heard in the text. #It's too easy for people to write back with increasingly strong voices that kill dialogue on the topic at hand.

Thanks for your understanding.

Jamie

----------


## swampstomper

Jamie,

Your point is well-taken, but the problem here is that Ricky is the one bringing these points to the foreground. It reminds me of a concert I went to on Staten Island, maybe in the mid-80's (my memory is not so good), where the Whites (pre-marriage to Ricky) featuring Flux were on the program. At a certain point Sharon (I think -- could have been Cheryl) started talking about the rapture (I believe they were about to sing a song about it). Some catcalls from the audience (the religious mix in NYC is not exactly the same as in Nashville) and then Sharon launched into a full-blown lecture on how they were going to be "left behind" etc. So if the musician brings it up, not just by singing a gospel song, but by actively preaching (as I've heard Ricky do in live shows), are we not allowed to react?

And, if a musician explicitly says in concert or on album covers that his music (including mandolin playing) is a gift from "above", is that not relevant? and can we not comment on that?

Having said that, I really appreciate the civil nature of almost all the Café discussions, and I want to keep it that way! We all appreciate you and the other moderators.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Three strikes. We can't seem to even ask politely. 
Discussion closed. Sorry for the 99.7% of you who were willing to cooperate with board guidelines.

----------

